# What is your oddest gun?



## texasguy (Jun 17, 2004)

What is your oddest gun?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

1920's Westernfield 410 bolt action with manual firing pin....It was my grampas gun. I shot my first deer, grouse and ducks with it. I groundballed three teal in one shot when I was probaly 13 or so, I had to clean and cook and eat them too. I still don't care for ducks. My first deer I shot a doe in the heart with it when I was 14 or so. It was small, like very small, I was so proud I was able to drag it to the end of the drive about a mile. Ahhhh those are good memories.....


----------



## texasguy (Jun 17, 2004)

JESUS CHRIST I HAVE THIS GUN TOO.

wards westernfeild bolt acton, 2 1/2 inch shell, 3 shot magazine.

I love it, it was the first shotgun I ever got and I shot my first duck with it and killed a ten point buck too.(with a slug of course)
I cant believe this. weird isn't it


----------



## texasguy (Jun 17, 2004)

JESUS CHRIST I HAVE THIS GUN TOO.

wards westernfeild bolt acton, 2 1/2 inch shell, 3 shot magazine.

I love it, it was the first shotgun I ever got and I shot my first duck with it and killed a ten point buck too.(with a slug of course)
I cant believe this. weird isn't it


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

it is a small world these days. The old bugger I got is a single shot but the same otherwise. I love mine also and will someday pass it down to the next generation. It is worn out and is a family heirloom now, it can be shot but the pin has caused premature firing. It scared the begeezus out of me a couple times grouse hunting. We will probaly take the pin out for safety's sake and put it in a mount with grouse, ducks and a deer. COOL


----------



## texasguy (Jun 17, 2004)

Is this really how old this gun is? 
Its one of my most favorite and I shoot it any time I can.
Due to ammunition costs I am broke right now I can barely afford an internet connection(just kidding) :lol:

ammo for .410 is very high these days. either 2 1/2" shell or 3".
thats a good way to lose some toes with your .410 huh.

well ive been in the feild a few times messing with the bolt and the gun going off. :x, propmtly scaring off my game.


----------



## tasplin (Jun 22, 2004)

Well, I can't claim to have the same gun as you guys but the "oddest" gun I've owned was a Ruger .256 Magnum single-shot pistol. There was a very limited number produced and I'm a little sad that I let it go. Although it wasn't particularly useful for anything other than targets.


----------



## texasguy (Jun 17, 2004)

hey thats pretty cool, I'll look for one on www.gunbroker.com,
have you tried that website?


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

You have probably already noticed, but odd gun seems to be my middle name. How about a 30-30 bolt action, Westernfield; or a Swiss 1911 in 7.5x55; or a Steyr M95 in 8x56R; or a H&R topper in 58 cal. I bought that one used 5-6 years ago in a great old gun shop and it came with the 209 primer system. Are any of them odd enough for you?


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Not very old, but a 1978 Browning BT-99 trap gun that has seen many thousands of rounds through it.


----------



## texasguy (Jun 17, 2004)

sdeprie,
how much do you know about westernfeild guns?
how much are they worth?
pretty interesting guns!


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

texasguy, I don't know a lot. Mine is a generic Savage model 340. It was also made in 222, 225 for sure and maybe a couple more. It has a split receiver so requires a side scope mount. Not terribly valuable, just my type of gun. :lol:


----------



## tasplin (Jun 22, 2004)

Not sure how "odd" they are but I have a .303 British and a 30-40 Kraig. They're both old and well-worn but very trusty. Probably not quite as limited a production as my old Ruger .256 magnum.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Our old westerfields are worth $75-$100, but priceless for family history.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I sometimes feel that if I have to put a dollar sign on a gun, something has gone out of it for me. I enjoy guns for what they mean to me, either in historical value, or just oddities of interest to me. I'll never have a "Valuable" collection by anyone's standards but my own. I bought that Steyer M95 for less than $100, but it is one of my favorites just to think of where it has been, etc. The swiss I got for about $125 and it also just fascinates me. Heck, the ammunition for it is more expensive than the gun was.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Geez, I hope I wasn't a wet blanket with that last entry. I just meant that I find the "oddest" guns sometimes the most fascinating. Maybe not the most valuable, or the best to hunt with, but the most interesting. Surely there are some more oddities out there.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I have a german mauser 16 gauge civil defense gun....pretty weird


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

The 4- barreled C.O.P. in 357 is the oddest gun that I pesonally have. Not a great shooter, ugly, but you don't many of them.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I don't have too many to pick from but my Remington 788 in short barrelled .243 looks pretty odd until you get used to it.


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

Not "odd" but have a very old Model 12 Winchester 20 gauge with a super long magazine. Can't remember how many it will hold in the tube but more than whats legal by far! Makes the gun look ugly. It will hold Six I believe. Also have an old model 33 single shot .22 Remington bolt. The rest are pretty "normal'.....


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

i got some wierd crap i got a 30-40 kraig it was a german rifle that my great great uncle brought back from ww11 i also have a model 94 one of the first models i still use it and everything it looks as good as the day it was bought it was bought in the 1800s forgot when it was made but i still use it as a deer rifle lots of fun


----------



## Lance Pardee (Oct 28, 2004)

I have a over under .410 with double hammers. It was made by a little CO. in Missouri around 1930 or so. I have never seen any thing like it before. It also has the hard plastic stock, and fore arm. It's a pretty neat little gun. If any one else has seen a gun like this let me know.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Single shot .410 with a hammer. I don't know the make/model, but my grandmother used it when she was a kid. She would have been using it in the 1930's.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Rookie: That 30-40 Krag was the issue American rifle before they started issuing the 1903-A3 Springfield. It had a lot of good points and a few bad points. It had an unusual side magazine, but the bolt was noted as being pretty slick. It should be an excellent deer rifle.


----------



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

hmm, not much to mention here for odd, maybe uncommon? Winchester single shot break action model 370 in .410 made in Canada. and um, jeez i just don't have anything all that strange, nylon 66? um, a couple of double action nine shot rimfires high standard double nine's. nothing really all that odd I guess. I'll keep working on that though.


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

I have an old marlin bolt action .22 with a lever saftey which is opposite of every lever saftey on any bolt action gun I have ever picked up. ahead is safe and back is fire I hate it. I think I am going to donate it to the local hunter saftey instructor. I rarely use it anymore it was just a cheap .22 to have in the farm pickup.


----------



## Basshole (Nov 28, 2004)

Does it say it was made in Ozark, Missouri?


----------



## Lance Pardee (Oct 28, 2004)

I'd have to check I don't remember.


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

i realize that the 30-40 kraig was the standard rifle before the springfield but this was a german gun if you read you will find that the germans had 2 stand rifles!!!!! the mauser and the 30-40 kraig it amazed me two becasue like i said i knew that the 30-40 kraig first was an american rifle and if you read it will say the germans adopted the idea during ww1 when it was first used


----------



## Basshole (Nov 28, 2004)

Lance, I was just curious. I have a .22 takedown that was made in Ozark,MO that has a plastic stalk with a metal frame around it, sounds a lot like your .410.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Wards Western Field Model 33 .22 caliber. It is a pump action and has (plastic) stock and forearm. I don't know if it's odd or rare? Was given to me by my father. I'm assuning it was purchased new in the late 30's or early 40's, not the oldest gun I have, but it is kind of unique........?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

1926 model 54 win, 270, still the best shooting factory rifle I have seen.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

I have a Trap door 45-70- Springfield carbine Army rifle, and it is identical to what Custers troops carried, have had since i was 15 and shot my first deer with it. Still shoot it once in a while. My next oldest gun is a Remington rolling Block 32 rim fire. They are both older then I am.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Old .32 cal single shot lever with no markings other than a stamp on the side like a crest. It looks similar to the Stevens Marksman.


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

I've got a Remington 11- 48 12 gauge auto shotgun manufactured in Nov. of 1952 that the barrel recoils back to eject the shells. Very accurate gun, but man it hurts the shoulder after a few shots!!!! It's like a double whammy everytime you pull the trigger!!!


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

A King Nitro 16 gauge side x side with exposed hammers. It's light and fun to carry. This year it brought down 9 pheasants and 5 grouse. Would have been more if the carrier would have remembered to cock the hammers before pulling the trigger.

Second one is a Winchester 1886, 10 gauge lever action shotgun.


----------



## ibtater (Feb 13, 2008)

I have a Westernfield model 220fr 16 Ga 2 3/4" Bolt action with a 3 shot Mag. The mag fits so sloppy it's only good as a single shot. anyone know where I can get a new mag.?


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

2-way toss up:

Schmidt-Rubin K31... it's not odd in the sense that it's particularly uncommon, but I'd say it gets odd-points from the straight pull bolt. I can shoot the lights out with that thing. It's spooky-accurate.

Bubba-ized 1891 Mauser that was given to me by my uncle: The thing was cut down from canoe-paddle length to carbine length. 7.65 Argentine ain't the easiest thing to find.


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

winchester 1886 lever 10ga
remington 76 nylon lever .22 black/chrome


----------



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

Maybe not oddest but it is the oldest!

A Springfield model 1898 made in 1902. It was my grandfather's during WWII! Here are some pics!


----------



## johndeerel (Jan 6, 2007)

a marlin lever action 1894 classic 218 bee


----------



## ndm (Jul 22, 2007)

JD,

Is that Bee for sale?


----------



## johndeerel (Jan 6, 2007)

ndm, no i dont think so it shoots to good to sell
I didnt think a lever action could even shoot as good as this thing can its a tack driver.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

a black/chrome nylon 66, a franchi model 48, the first aluminum reciever semi auto i believe, i have a winchester 94 antique edition(that is actualy the name of this particular model) 30-30, with a saddle ring, and case hardened reciever, just picked up a sporterized krag, made by springfield, and a marlin, glenfield model 10 single shot 22 that i learned to shoot on. we wore out the sear on that once, and had to get a new workings put in the bolt.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I have a Spanish-made SxS, double hammer 410. I have no idea how old it is, or who actually made it, but it had been around a long time when I first started shooting it in 1962, at age 5.

With this shotgun I killed my first duck, grouse, pheasant, partridge, and rabbit. I hunted with this for the next 10 years, before I graduated to a "real" shotgun, a 1939 Winchester Model 12. I have no clue how many critters fell to it, but the number is substantial!

This really is a sweet handling little shotgun, and has really been through the wars as only a boy-hunter allowed to run the Minnesota woods like a young sasquatch (back when this was possible) can do.

Over the years the stock cracked at it's slim little wrist, and was repaired by youthful hands with electrician's tape. Also did my first "gunsmithing" by doing a youthful job of replacing the recoil pad, which had literally deteriorated off the stock. Likewise, a lost trigger guard screw was replaced with a sheet metal screw.

I've been intending for years to have a gunsmith build a match for the original stock & re-finish the forearm and actually shoot it again. But then again, maybe it's better off as it is, a reminder of simpler times and the days of youth...

If this shotgun could talk. Man could it tell some stories...


----------



## deathwind (Apr 17, 2005)

Winchester 1892 in .38-40 (circa 1913)


----------



## skiles76 (Mar 1, 2006)

I just bought a japanese arasaka rifle that had been sporterized with a model 700 barrel in .308 and the bolt handle was ground down to miss the scope.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

A Springfield Armory M6 .22/.410 O/U with a "grip" trigger.

Pete


----------



## lecub (Mar 14, 2003)

Walther semi auto/bolt action 22 rifle, operates like standard bolt action, or if you leave the bolt handle up it will fire like a semi auto


----------

